# There is something wrong with the cups package.

## Xamindar

I have the latest cups printing package emerged that is in portage (I think net-print/cups-1.4.2-r1). It does a very strange thing when using the web interface. After saving a change and sometimes at other points it will send me to "https://ubuntu:631/admin" and then firefox throws up an invalid certificate warning. I have to then manually correct "ubuntu" back to the ip address of this server. Has anyone else seen this problem with cups?

----------

## NathanZachary

Do you have any other browsers with which you can try the CUPS administration interface?

----------

## Xamindar

 *NathanZachary wrote:*   

> Do you have any other browsers with which you can try the CUPS administration interface?

 

Yeah, but I don't see what firefox would have to do with it changing to ubuntu. I browsed the cups server with firefox in both windows and gentoo with the same result. I don't even have an ubuntu machine.

----------

## NathanZachary

Ah, I didn't know that you had tried it with a different OS as well.  I will see if I can replicate the problem.

----------

